# Mark Zuckerberg's Kauai wall



## Roger830 (Jun 29, 2016)

Mark Zuckerberg built a view blocking wall on his $100 million dollar property in Kilauea, Kauai. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...eat-obscures-spectacular-panorama-locals.html


----------



## Kapolei (Jun 29, 2016)

Roger830 said:


> Mark Zuckerberg built a view blocking wall on his $100 million dollar property in Kilauea, Kauai.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...eat-obscures-spectacular-panorama-locals.html



Nice looking rock wall.  Hard to tell anything from the pictures. And, I can't tell much from the tabloid article other than the tabloid thinks Kauai is a "holiday" Island.  I suppose England is a "holiday" Island too.  Can't wait to see that giant clock and those funny soldiers next time I am on a holiday.  So jolly the people there.  Never mind the terrible food.

....


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 30, 2016)

Kapolei said:


> Nice looking rock wall.  Hard to tell anything from the pictures. And, I can't tell much from the tabloid article other than the tabloid thinks Kauai is a "holiday" Island.  I suppose England is a "holiday" Island too.  Can't wait to see that giant clock and those funny soldiers next time I am on a holiday.  So jolly the people there.  Never mind the terrible food.
> 
> ....



Here's a non-tabloid link to a video that might meet your standards.

I wonder how many jobs are directly or indirectly linked to travel. Most likely more than any other industry.

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/clip/1...-wall-around-kauai-property-stirs-controversy


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 30, 2016)

I love the look of the lava rock walls - with landscaping, I think they are very decorative.


----------



## Kapolei (Jun 30, 2016)

Roger830 said:


> Here's a non-tabloid link to a video that might meet your standards.
> 
> I wonder how many jobs are directly or indirectly linked to travel. Most likely more than any other industry.
> 
> http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/clip/1...-wall-around-kauai-property-stirs-controversy



From one of the angles shown in the video, it did not look intrusive.  I guess the best way to tell would be to take a drive by there.  Is that on the way to the lighthouse?  

The wall itself looks like it is one that is derived from locally source labor.  I wouldn't be surprised if a local company is building it. Billionaires are easy targets for tabloid journalism.  I personally would reserve judgment without understanding the full story.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 30, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> I love the look of the lava rock walls - with landscaping, I think they are very decorative.



I agree. That wall does not seem obtrusive to either the view or environment.

Non-tabloid video? It was good to actually see this wall - however, most of the commentary was about the convoluted comparison between this wall and the other 'wall' - when there is zero relationship in either scope or purpose... and just media fodder.


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 30, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> I love the look of the lava rock walls - with landscaping, I think they are very decorative.



A few billion dollars sure buys a nice wall.

The only reason that we went to the Big Island was to see the volcano and the lava rocks scattered on the island. Perhaps they can put people to work picking up the rocks and build six foot walls next to the roads blocking the views. They might be able to find someone else to fly 5000 miles to admire the walls.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 30, 2016)

Kapolei said:


> Is that on the way to the lighthouse?



It isn't on the highway - it's a little rural road about half way between the highway and the ocean.  Most people will never see it, since it's off the beaten path.

Koolau Road:  https://www.google.com/maps/place/K...d97c4158c096d!8m2!3d22.1927976!4d-159.3462417


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 30, 2016)

We were in that area in January.  I remember seeing quite a lot of rock walls along the main road.  I don't think his is very different than others.  I guess if you live next door it might seem worse.

Deb


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 1, 2016)

But why did it have to be a rock wall?  Could it not have been a strong fence that still allows views, yet is secure?  I can see a certain degree of privacy is warranted, but IMO this is a bit overboard.

Bottom line, though, is it's his property and he can do what he wants within laws.


----------



## Kapolei (Jul 1, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> But why did it have to be a rock wall?  Could it not have been a strong fence that still allows views, yet is secure?  I can see a certain degree of privacy is warranted, but IMO this is a bit overboard.
> 
> Bottom line, though, is it's his property and he can do what he wants within laws.



That is a traditional wall for the area.  The area has rolling hills, ravines, and grassland.

The lot is on hundreds of acres in the countryside.  From a distance the wall obstructs nothing.  

I did not see any local people complaining.  Perhaps a few transplants that live in the area.


----------



## tompalm (Jul 3, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> It isn't on the highway - it's a little rural road about half way between the highway and the ocean.  Most people will never see it, since it's off the beaten path.
> 
> Koolau Road:  https://www.google.com/maps/place/K...d97c4158c096d!8m2!3d22.1927976!4d-159.3462417



That's right and it only blocks the view from a car when people drive by. It's not blocking the view from someone's home and it didn't decrease property values. If that wall belongs to someone that is not well known, it is no big deal. Why do people complain about stuff like this. The real issue is that people just like to complain and be angry.  So it is time to ignore those people and forget about it.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 3, 2016)

tompalm said:


> That's right and it only blocks the view from a car when people drive by. It's not blocking the view from someone's home and it didn't decrease property values. If that wall belongs to someone that is not well known, it is no big deal. Why do people complain about stuff like this. The real issue is that people just like to complain and be angry.  So it is time to ignore those people and forget about it.




This is the age of verbalized indignation. People can and do complain about the least little thing, because social media and a starving press gives them an outlet to vent their "irkedness" with something.  In years gone by, if someone was upset about something, they'd complain to their neighbor, their barber, or to the grocery clerk.  They might even complain to City Hall, or (unbelievably) even to the person who did the thing that caused the person to become upset in the first place.  But nowadays people can make a stink about anything they choose to, regardless of how relevant their complaint may be, or whether it actually affects their lives.  And people half a world away jump on the bandwagon and help spread the complaint.  Because they have someone waiting to listen, and presumably to agree with them, they will complain long and loud about anything that strikes their fancy.  Dead horses have never been beaten so soundly.

I recently read on Facebook that "You have the right to be offended by something I did, but that doesn't mean I have to do anything about it. Get over yourself and move on."

Makes sense to me. 

Dave


----------



## Roger830 (Jul 4, 2016)

tompalm said:


> That's right and it only blocks the view from a car when people drive by. It's not blocking the view from someone's home and it didn't decrease property values. l



Here's someone that lives across the street that doesn't agree with you.

A reply in comments on HuffintonPost by Holly Edwards, the bold is mine.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/mark-zuckerberg-wall-hawaii_us_5772e30be4b0d1f85d479ff0 

 Kathleen Dora Hmmm, you clearly don't live in Moloaa. I do. In fact, I live on Koolau Rd. As in right across the street of this abomination. We have watched as this huge, looming wall has crept up along side the road and I assure you, *it DOES block people's view. How do I know? Because it has completely blocked our previously gorgeous view, as well as all our surrounding neighbor's view.* I understand how you wouldn't care about this or how it wouldn't hit home for you because you don't actually live here. But I do. I know exactly the degree of negative impact that it has on our community here. Please check facts before you ignorantly spout inaccurate opinions or assumptions. Aloha.

An interesting young woman. Check here out here: http://instidy.com/hollymarie350


----------



## taterhed (Jul 4, 2016)

Not being there right now....I can only comment on the obvious:  the wall appears to be pretty low... I'm not sure how it blocks the 'neighbors view' but maybe they live directly up against the wall?  (google earth doesn't really show this...)

I, for one, would be aghast if Z. built a 12' chain-link razer-wire wall around the property.  The stone wall in the pictures appears pretty normal/nice for Kauai. 

Gosh, I hope we don't plan on building a beautiful (not quite) 6 foot high wall along the Mexican border (as referenced in the articles...) I'm not sure what good it would do. :>  Of course, it might cut down on the border crossings...since it would take a tremendous amount of labor to build such a beautiful wall......  ;>

I couldn't resist.  The news copy is crap. 

As always:  those in paradise like it just the way it is.  I can't argue that.  I'm sure the folks down in Poipu will regret the day when the sugar plantation is moved from public access vacant land to new condos.  Perhaps Holly would have preferred a new resort in her yard?  That wouldn't block any views.


----------



## Roger830 (Jul 4, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Gosh, I hope we don't plan on building a beautiful (not quite) 6 foot high wall along the Mexican border (as referenced in the articles...) I'm not sure what good it would do.



If the wall doesn't do any good, then why did Zuckerburg build one.

My neighbor has a 6 foot fence around his pool that completely blocks my view from inside the house.

We live on a salt marsh. Because the land juts into the marsh a neighbor's house is about 50 feet forward to ours on a small hill. The neighbor behind him has a marsh view thru our yard. When we moved here he was concerned that we might put up a fence blocking his view. Being good neighbors, I assured him that we wouldn't be that inconsiderate.


----------



## Kapolei (Jul 4, 2016)

Roger830 said:


> Here's someone that lives across the street that doesn't agree with you.
> 
> A reply in comments on HuffintonPost by Holly Edwards, the bold is mine.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/mark-zuckerberg-wall-hawaii_us_5772e30be4b0d1f85d479ff0
> ...




Are we suppose to feel sorry for poor Holly and "her" community?


......


----------



## taterhed (Jul 4, 2016)

The online discussion of this (on Kauai blogs/boards) is astounding!

The wall is backed by earth berms in areas....it is higher than the roadway (depressed) so it may seem higher in some.


I sympathize...nobody likes change; especially when you have it better than could be expected, but really?
BTW:  Holly (by her own admission) rents at this location.  (sic)


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 4, 2016)

People can be pretty unreasonable about views.  Our neighbors actually talked our landscaper into moving a newly planted tree in our yard when we weren't there.  I was astounded that they thought this was OK to do - and that the landscaper moved it without my permission.  Yes - I made him move it back. 

We were landscaping a new home and they did not want us to put ANY trees in our yard (which is next to their lot, not behind it) because it would block their view to the side,_ across our lot. _ Interestingly, their back yard has no plants at all - it's all cement and river rock.

Even weirder, the lot next ours is about 16 feet higher than theirs, so their view across our yard is of a 10 foot high retaining wall that starts 6 foot higher than their yard.  In other words, there is a 16 foot wall "blocking" their view, regardless of whether there are trees or not.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 5, 2016)

I for one have great sympathy for the neighbors whose view is blocked by this wall.  I think it's a big deal.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 5, 2016)

'Walk a Mile in my Shoes,' as the saying/song goes, I guess.  So I sympathize with the locals who live behind this, and I am saddened whenever a private party cuts off a previously open view, whether it's off the beaten track or not.

I don't buy that it's road noise he's trying to block--it's a case of privacy and security from someone who has the legal right (and money) to do this, as much as some may not like it.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 6, 2016)

This reminds me of what happened at a lake community near my uncle's house in Texas.  There was a neighborhood with a beautiful view of Lake Texoma.  As the story goes, H. Ross Perot bought land between the neighborhood and the lake and had constructed a bunch of huge warehouses, blocking the lake view.  The citizens of the neighborhood petitioned to have their property taxes lowered and were successful.  Don't know if that's an issue here, just reminded me of the story.

BTW, that is quite an impressive wall Mr. Z got the Menehune to construct!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 6, 2016)

Kona Lovers said:


> This reminds me of what happened at a lake community near my uncle's house in Texas.  There was a neighborhood with a beautiful view of Lake Texoma.  As the story goes, H. Ross Perot bought land between the neighborhood and the lake and had constructed a bunch of huge warehouses, blocking the lake view.  The citizens of the neighborhood petitioned to have their property taxes lowered and were successful.  Don't know if that's an issue here, just reminded me of the story.
> 
> BTW, that is quite an impressive wall Mr. Z got the Menehune to construct!


Couldn't have been Menehune.  If they did it, the wall would have completed during a single night.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 6, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Couldn't have been Menehune.  If they did it, the wall would have completed during a single night.



So true.


----------



## Roger830 (Jul 10, 2016)

More Zuckerberg "stonewalling" from The Garden Island.

http://thegardenisland.com/news/opi...cle_55a78caf-4b54-5943-93f3-e99dc78a2191.html

"His security guards have taken to stopping, challenging and, in some cases, intimidating people walking on the trail into Larsens if they step onto Zuckerberg’s land by even a few feet."

"As things stand, the law is on the side of wealthy private landowners who want to deny access to public beaches to the public. It’s not just Mark Zuckerberg, though the size of his land holdings make him perhaps the most egregious offender on the island."


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 10, 2016)

Looks like a possible legal battle shaping up like the ongoing Martin's Beach battle in California.  Seems the rich think they own everything sometimes.
http://www.mercurynews.com/san-mate...tins-beach-appeals-court-hands-khosla-win-and


----------

